# I am unable to open a ".sea" file.



## Barry Garsson (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm trying to install a printer driver for my Epson Stylus Photo 2200 printer.  I downloaded a file from the Epson support site that contains the correct drivers (according to the webpage directions) which has the label: 
epson11019.sea
I am supposed to be able to open this file by double-clicking on it, but all I get is an error message that reads:
"Open Dictionary
Unable to open the dictionary or extension of the application because it is not scriptable.
OK"
I tried the help menu and was told to drag the application onto the Script Editor but get another message to the effect that it is not readbale, or something.
The file [epson11019.sea] is supposed to be for the Mac OS X system but I am at a dead end here.
Thanks in advance.
Barry


----------



## fryke (Feb 26, 2007)

Download Stuffit Expander from www.stuffit.com ... Make sure you get the free expander only. I forget the direct link, maybe someone has it.

.sea files were self extracting archives, they can be extracted using Expander.


----------



## Barry Garsson (Feb 26, 2007)

I already have Stuffit Expander - when I try to open the file with it, I get another error message:

"The file [epson11019.sea] does not appear to be compressed or encoded.  It is advised that you obtain further information anout the contents of this file from the sender or provider of the file."  

At the same time as this message appears, the Script Editor opens with what appears to be code.  Clicking on its run or compile buttons  results in yet another error message:

"Syntax Error.  An unknown toaken cannot go after this identifier."

I often wonder if the people who write these programs with error messages like the two above, and intended for the user, have any idea how cryptic these messages are.

Meanwhile, I understand from the Epson description in their website that this file is indeed compressed and contains an install file and a .pdf file, but no way can I get to those.

Barry


----------



## Barry Garsson (Feb 26, 2007)

sorry, mispelled word in my reply, not "toaken" should read "unknown token"
Barry


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 26, 2007)

Chances are it's an OS 9 program. I don't think anybody's used SEAs for a long time. StuffIt Expander really ought to open it, but it seems like the newer versions of StuffIt have pretty poor support for older files. Do you have the latest version of Expander already? If not, you might want to give it a try. To avoid jumping through the hoops on their web site, download it from MacUpdate.

You might be able to launch the SEA if you change its file type to "APPL" (that's what all applications should have, but it may have been corrupted, which would explain why it insists on opening in Script Editor). You can change file types with the free FileType. Again, it's probably an OS 9 app, so you might need Classic.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 26, 2007)

Get info on the file. Is it set to be opened with Stuffit Expander?


----------



## fryke (Feb 26, 2007)

He obviously tried to open it with Expander. And if that doesn't work, it doesn't matter whether it's set to be opened with it. :/ ... Sounds like the file's either corrupted or a version of the .sea file type too old to be extracted with current versions of Expander. :/


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 26, 2007)

The open with would matter, though, methinks.


----------



## fryke (Feb 26, 2007)

Why? If you drag a file to an app in the Dock, the app tries to open the file regardless of the file-type association of the Finder. Same if you try to open a file via the "File" menu within the application. He said "when I try to open the file with it" - and I don't think he failed to that correctly. It doesn't matter if the file-extension is associated with another app as the default. You can associate .mov files with VLC, and Quicktime will still be able to open these files. Just not via double-clicks, because those would send them to VLC. Just an example.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 26, 2007)

Fryke, calm down. I've had it happen where I try to open a file, in this case an html file, and it opened in Firefox instead of Dreamweaver. This issue can and does happen; that's all I'm saying. Might not help this poster, but...


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 26, 2007)

fryke said:


> He obviously tried to open it with Expander. And if that doesn't work, it doesn't matter whether it's set to be opened with it. :/ ... Sounds like the file's either corrupted or a version of the .sea file type too old to be extracted with current versions of Expander. :/



And I would agree with this assessment (to squelch any further bickering regarding whether dot extensions matter in how finder deals with files, he he)


----------



## barhar (Feb 26, 2007)

To download 'epson11019.sea.hqx', ['Printer Driver v1.8aAs'] which becomes ' epson11019.sea' after 'StuffIt Expander' de-encoding, implies you are using MacOS X 10.2 (Jaguar) or 10.3 (Panther). If indeed you are - then double clicking on 'epson11019.sea' should result in the installer application launching (opening, running) and so forth.

If you have an Intel based Mac, the 'epson11019.sea' application (which utilizes PPC code) will fail to execute (and thus displaying the 'The contents of the file "epson11019.sea' can not be extractedwith this program' error message). MacOS X 10.4.4+ (Tiger) requires 'Printer Driver v3.0aAs' - 'epson11832.dmg' [8.8 MB in size].

Listed Epson Stylus Photo 2200 drivers.


----------



## albloom (Feb 27, 2007)

+]	Epson EasyPrint v3.0cA
Macintosh OS X (v10.2.x - 10.3.x)
easyprint - .1KB - posted on 12/22/06





You downloaded an OS 8/9 driver. What you want is either:

[+]
Epson EasyPrint v3.0cA
Macintosh OS X (v10.2.x - 10.3.x)
easyprint - .1KB - posted on 12/22/06

[+]	Printer Driver v3.0aAs
Intel-based Macs with OS X (v10.4.4 or later)
epson11832.dmg - 8.8MB - posted on 06/15/06


----------



## bobw (Feb 27, 2007)

Download a new driver from Here


----------



## candies (Aug 1, 2009)

There is the guide of opening .sea file, you can try it http://www.downloadatoz.net/downloa...sea-file-with-stuffit-expander-for-mac_g.html


----------



## perfessor101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Natobasso said:


> The open with would matter, though, methinks.


You are mistaken. Attempting to directly open the file with Stuffit Expander would override the Open With setting. As has been alluded to .sea files are old Stuffit technology and do not work on any Mac with an Intel processor. I don't remember for sure if they will work with OS X or not but I think they require the classic environment. Rather than use what is obviously an ancient driver that is unlikely to work properly with any recent version of OS X check out the Gutenprint drivers for Epson. Generally they are superior to the OEM drivers and offer more features.


----------

